# listen fm in mobile without inserting earphone



## gaurav816 (Feb 12, 2007)

i have sonyericsson j230i fm phone.whenever i have to listen fm with inserting earphone but my friend said we can listen fm without inserting earphone in motorola w220 "dikhe itna mahanga kuch to log kahenge" with inserting a code *#**372.can i listen fm in my mobile without inserting earphone.


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats crap. You cannot listen to fm without plugging in the headset in any phone. The headset wire acts as the aerial and receives the fm radio waves and sends it to the phone. Thats why without the headset we cannot tune in to fm radio.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^ yes crazy.... i also think so....  it's not possible man.... BTW why u don't try the code on your SE phone???


----------



## mayneu (Feb 12, 2007)

its not a crap... its true. u can do it. i know a site where there is a detailed procedure to do this....
dont say impossible in this tech world. anything is possible.... let me know who has doubt, i am ready to clarify their doubts.....


----------



## Sanchit (Feb 12, 2007)

Did that code work???????
__________


			
				mayneu said:
			
		

> its not a crap... its true. u can do it. i know a site where there is a detailed procedure to do this....
> dont say impossible in this tech world. anything is possible.... let me know who has doubt, i am ready to clarify their doubts.....



Plz Gimme that site's URL.


----------



## gaurav816 (Feb 12, 2007)

hey buddy do u have link


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 12, 2007)

I too want link if it is true.......


----------



## subratabera (Feb 12, 2007)

I suppose it is not possible, because the headset acts as an antenna for the reciever to receive its signals...You can modify the circuitery to switch on the FM without headset but in that case you have to attach a wire to receive signals...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2007)

krazy n subrata r absolutely rite.. Dont believe such crap.. @mayneu its possible but not witout ny extra hardware atleast in present se n nokia fones


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^ Right said dude u can't do the trick without additional hardware but u can create alternatives to the headset for antenna. 

Check this link where someone created the FM antenna from mobile charger:

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=5548

Lets see if someone here can come up with similar alternative for their phone ....


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 13, 2007)

Not much to say. Another Crazy dude got here first.

But I have a point. Tinkering with H/W of phone just to listen to FM. What do you want? Isn't it better to listen to FM personally. Next you would want to attach 3000W stereo boxes to listen to the FM!!! Listening to FM personally with the headphone is more realistic and practical. Only minus point is that you would have to carry your headphone with you.


----------



## Saharika (Mar 2, 2007)

mayneu said:
			
		

> its not a crap... its true. u can do it. i know a site where there is a detailed procedure to do this....
> dont say impossible in this tech world. anything is possible.... let me know who has doubt, i am ready to clarify their doubts.....


saying and doing are two different things and dont say any thing that you can do..it would be better for your health and wealth


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 8, 2008)

Stop using profane words..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2008)

@ hydeabadi, ok, let me guess this, ur frnd (d thread starter) posted here and got bad replies. He told u and after 1yr when u were getting bored (or got hit by some rod/stick/stone in ur head) u remembered that ur idea was pawned sometime back.

U registered in this forum, searched the particular thread and then used some foul words to claim justice.

That must be a tough task to do

We believe in freedom of speech, that doesn't mean u've d right to speak foul against someone. Behave or u'll be reported.


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 8, 2008)

yup, Hydrabadi, i suggest you get a life.....

by the way, yes, it is possible to use your phone radio without headset, but its not very clear and there is a "hiss" in the backgroud. The tutorial is on Orkut for K750i, you need to patch the phone.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 8, 2008)

K..thread was reported long back. . Not closed still..


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2008)

post deleted.. what was that btw..  couldn't read the thread.. but who was he btw..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> post deleted.. what was that btw..  couldn't read the thread.. but who was he btw..


Read my post #14


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2008)

well , i banned him and gave a awesome reason.. when he reads it , he will surely create another ID to abuse  lol


----------

